# Problems with Darkling Beetles



## Tessario (Sep 1, 2011)

Helloo, 

Myself and boyfriend started producing our own live food for my gecko around November last year and are now self sustainable. We have basically got a mealworm farm going. 

However

Recently we have noticed something odd in the adult beetles. Now, we are aware that they can get stuck on their backs from time to time and also when they die they will twitch, but this is A LOT different. Some have been very shaky when walking and when on their backs cannot right themselves and are having what look like convulsions or seizures with the legs shaking in a rigid and seizure like fashion.

The only thing that has changed recently is some of the food we are gut loading them on. Originally they had bits of apple, potato, carrot and green leaves like rocket but we had a roast at the weekend and had parsnip left over so put that in there for them to eat (uncooked). 

Could it be that the parsnip is poisonous to them? 

Has anyone else had anything like this before? 

Tessario


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Sounds like pesticide or insecticide


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm having the same thing.
some of the beetles are fine but others are like fitting I put 1 on my hand and it was shaking really bad.
there kept in bedroom on top of beardies viv for added warmth
the substrate is broken up weetabix and porridge oats
been throwing a few green leaves in there from shop that my beardie don't like.
do u think it could be something on the green leaves that as caused this


----------



## Tessario (Sep 1, 2011)

For me it was the parsnip I was using. Remember a lot of food has been treated with insecticides and other chemicals. 

Try washing all the food before you give it to the beetles. It worked for us. Or switch to something else. Mine seem to thrive on carrots and the odd bit of salad.


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

did it kill ur beetles off the 1s that were shaking
or did they get better
I got about 75 beetles and and around 100 aliens


----------



## Tessario (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah it did kill them. Once they were poisoned there wasn't much that could be done really. You might want to buy a tub of meal worms from your local pet supplier and let them pupate and grow into beetles just to boost your numbers if you lose many more.


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

ahhh I hope my morios and other mealies are ok then as I fed them a bit of it too.

the morios seem fine apart from shedding loads lol

and my mealies seem ok, they only for Leo ill just put potato or carrot skins in now and see what happens


----------



## Tessario (Sep 1, 2011)

Keep an eye on them, look for meal worms/morios that are contorted (twisted around themselves) or shaking. But yeah, I would reconsider your gut loading options.


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

I only give em it other day as dragon didn't like it so instead of throwing it I gave it them
I normally use ground up dog biscuits or cat biscuits with all bran and potato or carrot for water. 
think I'll go back to that


----------

